

Show HN: WikiReverse reverse links to Wikipedia articles - rossf7
https://wikireverse.org

======
deskglass
This is awesome. Now, if I come across an interesting article, I can find
places that may link to other interesting articles.

A suggestion: It'd be nice to be able to specify an article URL in the article
search field. That way you can specify exactly what article you're interested
in finding links to. For example, to get to the SMBC article page, I had to
manually make my URL
[https://wikireverse.org/articles/en/Saturday_Morning_Breakfa...](https://wikireverse.org/articles/en/Saturday_Morning_Breakfast_Cereal)
, I couldn't get there by searching for "Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal"
(at least it wasn't in the first page of results) or "SMBC."

Anyway, thanks for making and sharing this.

~~~
rossf7
Thanks! Being able to search by article URL is a great idea. I'll try and
implement that over the weekend.

------
yellowapple
Your site's broken, yo.

Has a spinner for a second, then redirects to a 500 error page.

~~~
rossf7
Sorry the API went down. Its back up now.

